# HOLY SHIT!!!! TRASHVILLE COMES TO PA!!! HANK III in ALLENTOWN 9/10



## ary (Sep 1, 2010)

again, fuck yea fuck YEEEEHAW!!!! a fuckin legend from a line of fucking legends, HANK III is comin all througbh the east coast, n to allentown 9/10 @ crocodile rock... even better, he's rollin thru albany, the bronx, rochester, worcester, fuckin EVERYWHERE east of the mississippi, all easy as fuck to get too by whatever means ya fuckin bums get around, hahaha (myself included)... heres the tour page on his site...
Hank Williams III ::::: The Official Website

come get drunk n pilld up with the crazed country rebel..... hope to see yall there


----------



## Mouse (Sep 1, 2010)

sweeet! he'll be in Lancaster! that's only like 20 mins from me.


----------



## Murf (Sep 1, 2010)

I will see yall at the croc rock! Maybe lancaster too, there both about an equal distance from me. Hell Yeah


----------



## Mouse (Sep 1, 2010)

sweet! lets get drunk together! (it the parking garage outside the club... fuck drink prices  )


----------



## shitbum (Sep 2, 2010)

good to know there's some more hank 3 fans on here. See y'all in PA.


----------

